# Grocery Store Staples



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

So since health seems to come up a lot on this forum, I have become to rely on the useful information posted here. I was wondering, what is on your grocery store must have list. I thought it would be neat to compare. I mainly shop at whole foods or local when I can, and buy bulk at Costco when they have organic items:

organic chicken breast
free range organic eggs
peanut butter (I make my peanut butter using the peanut machine at whole foods)
hummus
nova salmon
cottage cheese
small cherry tomatoes
most vegetables
raspberries and blueberries when they are available organic
goat cheese
spinach for salad
greek plane fage yogurt
lara bars (I eat these occasionally for a snack)
quinoa 
albacore tuna
organic french roast coffee beans
milk (for hubby) and now I'll use coconut milk for my coffee
agave nectar
black bean salad (i use this for a snack or a meal with a protein some days)
tabouli
Local homemade salsa
flaxseed chips for the salsa
carrots

So as you can see, pretty limited. Maybe we will all get ideas from other people.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

since going primal i've added a few things i never purchased before to my cupboard must-have list (in addition to most of your staples):

coconut flour
almond meal/flour
organic almond butter (i don't use peanuts anymore)
hazelnut butter (sweeter than almond butter)

bananas
grapefruit
granny smith apples
coconut chips
shredded coconut

organic, grass fed beef - short ribs, skirt steak, etc.
organic pork - to me, tenderloin is better than chops, chops are too dry even slow cooked
organic, uncured bacon
applewood farms proscuitto or proscuitto di parma (i cook a lot with this)

raw almonds
pecans
walnuts
hazelnuts (blanched if i can get them)
pumpkin seeds
flax seeds, whole and ground

unsweetened almond milk
coconut milk (i can't believe how much i LOVE this!)
ghee
european butter
coconut yogurt (altho i rarely eat this because its too sweetened)

i think thats it, i'm still getting used to it, though!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Here's some things I buy on a regular basis or keep as kitchen staples. I shop mostly at Whole Foods, I buy from a local farmer, and I order online. 

Proteins:
Local Grassfed beef from WF, or from US Wellness meats online.
Bison 
Organic chicken, whole and chicken breasts
Wild fish - whatever looks good and is affordable 
Local organic eggs or organic eggs from WF
Parmesan (Parmigiano Reggiano) 
Local organic uncured bacon (I save the rendered fat for cooking) 
Bratwurst/Italian sausage from US Wellness meats online.
Lamb, occasionally from WF

Organic Oils/Fats:
Nutiva Coconut Oil (online)
KerryGold or Organic Valley Butter
Now Macadamia Nut oil (online)
Eden Sesame Oil
Almond Butter, Trader Joe's or Whole Foods brand
Brazil Nuts
Whole Foods brand Organic Olive Oil
Nutiva Hemp Oil
Organic Valley Heavy Whipping Cream
Purity Farms Ghee (clarified butter)

Mostly organic fruits/veggies/herbs:
Fresh berries - whatever looks good and is affordable
Frozen berries
Dried cherries (online from: www.rawfromthefarm.com. The best I've had. I also buy my raw almonds and macadamia nuts from them.) 
Lemons
Artichokes or Frozen Artichoke Hearts
Lettuces
Spinach
Chard
Rapini
Broccoli
Carrots
Garnet Yams
Onions
Garlic
Leeks
Fennel
Zucchini
Parsley
Basil
Thyme
Oregano
Ginger
And/or whatever veggie/herb looks good.

Condiments/Baking items/misc:
Honeyville Almond flour (online)
Thai Kitchen Canned Organic Coconut Milk (by the case online)
Organicville Salsa (it is gluten-free)
Kal Stevia 
Local Raw Honey 
Eden Organic Crushed Tomatoes (canned) 
Intelligentsia Black Cat Espresso (online) 
Celtic Sea Salt 
Barry's Irish Tea
Simply Organic dried herbs/spices
Dried granulated Kelp
Red wine, varies. 
Endangered Species 70% dark chocolate bar
Mediterranean Organic Roasted Bell Peppers (jar)
Mediterranean Organic Kalamata Olives (jar)
Mediterranean Organic Dried Tomatoes
Bubbie's Pickles 
Eden Organic Apple Cider Vinegar
Coconut Secret Coconut Vinegar
Coconut Secret Coconut Aminos (replaces soy sauce - gluten free) 
Bubbie's Sauerkraut (raw)
Synergy bottled Kombucha Tea. (It is a fermented tea product loaded with probiotics. Has a sour taste and is naturally carbonated.)


For hubby (You'll notice that he still eats carbs :biggrin: ) 
Ancient Harvest Supergrain Quinoa/Corn Pasta
Gluten Free Rice Chex
Swiss Cheese 
Coconut Milk (refrigerated 1/2 gallon carton)
Pamela's Gluten free double Chocolate Cookies
Lundberg Organic Rice
Green Mountain ****** Organic Tortilla Chips (gluten-free)

For Nikki's treats:
365 Organic O's cereal, or Nature's Path O's cereal
Sensible Foods Dehydrated apple chips. (online) 


That is all I can think of right now. Hope this helps. 

(I really wish I could still eat greek yogurt, but I have a casein intolerance. I might give it a try again one of these days. I hate coconut milk yogurt as it is too sweet to me, even the plain. I still eat goat cheese, or raw cheddar once in a great while.)


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Jan 24 2010, 03:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=876932


> since going primal i've added a few things i never purchased before to my cupboard must-have list (in addition to most of your staples):
> 
> coconut flour
> almond meal/flour
> ...


I love proscuitto, athough we dont buy it often. I'm going to have to look into the bacon AND what is ghee? Also, maybe next time i need to consider buying almond butter instead of peanut butter. Just curious why you made the switch?

I also bought the almond flour but ordered a huge thing online


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I just got back from grocery shopping. We don't have Whole Foods here, but we do have a Fred Meyer's, owned by Krogers. Anyway, they have a large portion of their store devoted to organic stuff. It's much more convenient for me to shop there than to go all the way to our local co-op which is a 40-mile round trip for me. Today I bought:

frozen raspberries
frozen strawberries
frozen mangoes 
cabbage
broccoli
celery
zucchini
carrots
cilantro
spinach

That stuff was all organic. Then I also got 

almond milk
coconut milk
sliced raw mushrooms
green olives
88% dark chocolate (couldn't resist... :wub2: )

and a bunch of canned chili for my grandpa... :yucky: since its one of his favorite snacks and we had a coupon. 

Crap, that reminds me, I forgot to get avocados. I've been putting sliced avocado on my salads lately.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:w00t: tip toe out.......I don't know if I'm ready to be that healthy yet. :brownbag:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah, I love avocados, too. They should be on my list...forgot.


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

oh my! coconut milk yogurt....that sounds pretty darn good. I've never seen that item here in canadian supermarkets.

Maybe this belongs in another thread. My apologies if it does....and feel free to tell me so. I've been trying to research this palio diet after Suzan's post. I'm really interested, but a bit concerned. My question to you ladies is.....what do you do when you are on a very strict food budget (around $250 - $300 mth). 
Whole foods will be out of my price range for awhile....
What would you say is top priority for food if you had to choose? I must admit, all of your key grocery items sound delicious.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (thach8 @ Jan 24 2010, 09:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877053


> oh my! coconut milk yogurt....that sounds pretty darn good. I've never seen that item here in canadian supermarkets.
> 
> Maybe this belongs in another thread. My apologies if it does....and feel free to tell me so. I've been trying to research this palio diet after Suzan's post. I'm really interested, but a bit concerned. My question to you ladies is.....what do you do when you are on a very strict food budget (around $250 - $300 mth).
> Whole foods will be out of my price range for awhile....
> What would you say is top priority for food if you had to choose? I must admit, all of your key grocery items sound delicious.[/B]


I am on a budget, and this is what I do. Remember this is just my opinion. In keeping with your budget, buy the best fresh, unprocessed animal proteins, organic veggies, and good fats that you can afford. You can scrimp on the condiments/snacks/extras. Don't buy packaged, pre-made food, or snacks. You can save a lot by avoiding those things. If you are going on a Paleo/Primal diet, you won't be eating any grains or sugar so you won't be spending money on bread/crackers/cookies, things like that. 

If you can't afford grass fed beef, organic poultry, wild fish, or organic eggs, then buy the best quality meat/fish/poultry/eggs you can find and cook it all in coconut oil, and supplement your diet with omega 3 fish oil capsules. 

Buy the best unrefined organic coconut oil you can afford. (I buy Nutiva brand from amazon as they have good prices) Use coconut oil as your primary cooking oil for the meat/poultry/fish/eggs and veggies. You can even use it as a body/facial moisturizer. 

Organic veggies/fruits are best, but if you can't afford them, then buy conventional veggies/fruit and wash well, and/or peel if necessary. 

Organic Nuts/seeds and good organic and/or raw milk cheeses are healthy, but not an absolutely necessity to the Paleo diet, so you can either buy those in small amounts and eat occasionally, or buy conventional nuts/seeds/cheeses and eat them occasionally.

Butter is a good fat, and if you can find Kerrygold butter at a good price buy it and use it often. It is from Ireland, and it is from grass-fed cows and has a lot of Omega 3 fat. And it tastes divine. If you can't find Kerrygold butter or other "pastured" butter from grass fed cows, then buy what you can afford and use sparingly. 

So bottom line, I spend the bulk of my money on good proteins, good veggies/fruits and good fats. For condiments/nuts/seeds/extras/snacks, I try and buy the best, but if I can't afford them, I buy what I can afford or I do without. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Whole Foods chipolte guacomole {my spelling is horrendous} is amazing. 
xoxoxoxo


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jan 24 2010, 07:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877012


> :w00t: tip toe out.......I don't know if I'm ready to be that healthy yet. :brownbag:[/B]



I'm with you, Pat. I am trying to change my eating habits and am eating better than I ever have before, but not to this point yet.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jan 24 2010, 08:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877012


> :w00t: tip toe out.......I don't know if I'm ready to be that healthy yet. :brownbag:[/B]


LOL!!!! They are inspiring though...

but can't recall seeing CHOCOLATE as a must have staple...it is for me...dark chocolate :biggrin: :wub: :thumbsup: :chili: :w00t: :blush:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Jan 25 2010, 12:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877098


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jan 24 2010, 08:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877012





> :w00t: tip toe out.......I don't know if I'm ready to be that healthy yet. :brownbag:[/B]


LOL!!!! They are inspiring though...

but can't recall seeing CHOCOLATE as a must have staple...it is for me...dark chocolate :biggrin: :wub: :thumbsup: :chili: :w00t: :blush: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ha, I have dark chocolate on my list.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

well ...dark chocolate,,,that's a start isn't it? LOL


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Jan 25 2010, 08:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877162


> well ...dark chocolate,,,that's a start isn't it? LOL[/B]


alrighty then, I'm in! But that is all that's on my list so far.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I mainly buy my foods from Whole Foods, farmers' markets, Cosentino's Market, and Trader Joe's, and I strive for certified organic only (not always possible, though). Most herbs and spices are bought from Mountain Rose Herbs. 

Here's my list of staples:

Organic, free-range eggs 
Grass-fed beef 
Pork
Bacon
Lamb
Turkey bacon
I also enjoy buffalo meat from Whole Foods, but I much prefer beef for its higher fat content.
Canned albacore tuna (unsalted; packed in spring water)

I love fresh or frozen fish (I try to avoid farmed fish): cod, Alaskan salmon, King salmon, Chilean sea bass, Ahi tuna, lobster, crab. I probably eat sea food once or twice a week now, so I wouldn't necessarily call these staples. 

EVCO
EVOO
Lard (bought from farmer when he has this, or rendered myself)
Ghee
Butter
Bragg Apple Cider Vinegar (this combined with EVOO, sea salt, and cayenne pepper makes for a tasty salad dressing)
Celtic sea salt
Black pepper
Garlic cloves
Cayenne pepper
Oregano
Parsley
Basil
Mustard powder
Cinnamon
Stevia
Coconut milk
Coffee
Kimchi
Homemade mayonnaise
Lemons and limes

Onions-- my favorite is onions sauteed in coconut oil-- I never get sick of this! 
Baby spinach
Cabbage (great anti-fungal)
Bok choy (bok choy kimchi is so good!)
Arugula
Cauliflower
Brussels sprouts
Bell peppers
Tomatoes
Asparagus (dipped in homemade mayo makes for a wonderful snack)
Zucchini
Cilantro

For when I feel like "cheating":
Fage Greek Yogurt
Manuka honey
Frozen or fresh blueberries, raspberries, blackberries
Goat cheese
Raw milk cheese
Almond flour
Coconut flour
Sweet potatoes
Bananas
Pure ground vanilla

I think this is the gist of my staple items, though I'm probably forgetting a few here and there. I used to LOVE chicken, but now, I very rarely eat it. There's just not enough fat, LOL!  

Also, I only cook and bake with cast iron or stainless steel. If you can, try to avoid Teflon, copper, and aluminum.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

My healthier changes this week were to buy butter, organic brown basmati rice and organic maple leaf creme cookies, which are so good, so they are not lasting long. 

I try to eat healthier foods, limit saturated fats, buy veggies and fresh fruit (some organic), yogurt, cheese, but portion control is another thing.....and the chocolate and other treats from Christmas were hard to resist.

I don't usually buy cookies, crackers and canned food (but I have lately) but I will use some canned or Knoor soups for making other meals, canned tomatos , tuna and canned fruit without eating all the syrup. 

But sometimes I just gotta have some chips and dip and a pepsi.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I usually don't have time to make out a list, but a few of the healthy & organic staples that I pick up regularly are:
Greek Yogurt (very high in protein)
Whey protein powder--I sneek it in stuff for my kids and I like it in milk or mixed in oatmeal
Oatmeal
fresh fruit--all kinds
Cage free eggs--Trader Joes even has some hard boiled and shelled, bag of 10. Makes good snacks.
For the occasional carbs as a snack or to add to soup--pita chips.
I'm liking Trader Joes low sodium canned soups for lunch at work. They have a pop-top lid and serving for one.
Baby carrots


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Maglily @ Jan 31 2010, 10:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879643


> But sometimes I just gotta have some chips and dip and a pepsi.[/B]


oh lord, don't we all????? :biggrin:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (thach8 @ Jan 24 2010, 06:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877053


> oh my! coconut milk yogurt....that sounds pretty darn good. I've never seen that item here in canadian supermarkets.
> 
> Maybe this belongs in another thread. My apologies if it does....and feel free to tell me so. I've been trying to research this palio diet after Suzan's post. I'm really interested, but a bit concerned. *My question to you ladies is.....what do you do when you are on a very strict food budget (around $250 - $300 mth).*
> Whole foods will be out of my price range for awhile....
> What would you say is top priority for food if you had to choose? I must admit, all of your key grocery items sound delicious.[/B]


That is an excellent question -- thank you for asking!  My husband and I spend $300/month for the two of us on groceries so I know how you feel. We do eat out occasionally (once a month, maybe) so that is additional money we spend, but for groceries & household items (like laundry detergent, toilet paper, etc) our budgeted amount is $300. I have been trying to make healthier choices when purchasing groceries and I know it is quite possible to purchase some organic/free-range items without going over budget. Also, I think the longer you do it, the better you get at finding bargains and stretching your dollars.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

My list is similar to the ones posted except for the meat items.

Also:
Organic pomegranate juice
Sparkling water 
Spelt bread
Organic tomatoes
Organic bananas
Organic walnuts
Alaskan salmon from Vital Choice
Canned salmon from Vital Choice
Organic low fat Monterey Jack cheese
Steel cut oatmeal - Amy's Organic frozen ... I'm lazy!
Organic spicy brown mustard
Organic Cinnamon
Organic ketchup
Organic olive oil
Organic lactose free skim milk
Organic teas
Fresh organic garlic
Organic vegetable broth
Organic salted butter
Freshly ground organic peanut butter
Organic fruit preserves
Organic fat free yogurt-- usually Key Lime flavor
My vice: Splenda


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jan 31 2010, 02:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879723


> QUOTE (thach8 @ Jan 24 2010, 06:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877053





> oh my! coconut milk yogurt....that sounds pretty darn good. I've never seen that item here in canadian supermarkets.
> 
> Maybe this belongs in another thread. My apologies if it does....and feel free to tell me so. I've been trying to research this palio diet after Suzan's post. I'm really interested, but a bit concerned. *My question to you ladies is.....what do you do when you are on a very strict food budget (around $250 - $300 mth).*
> Whole foods will be out of my price range for awhile....
> What would you say is top priority for food if you had to choose? I must admit, all of your key grocery items sound delicious.[/B]


That is an excellent question -- thank you for asking!  My husband and I spend $300/month for the two of us on groceries so I know how you feel. We do eat out occasionally (once a month, maybe) so that is additional money we spend, but for groceries & household items (like laundry detergent, toilet paper, etc) our budgeted amount is $300. I have been trying to make healthier choices when purchasing groceries and I know it is quite possible to purchase some organic/free-range items without going over budget. Also, I think the longer you do it, the better you get at finding bargains and stretching your dollars. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Are you near a Trader Joes? 
Honestly, I can't be bothered with Whole Foods prices. TJ's may have less variety, but you can get many of the same staples and the prices are terrific.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

We don't have Trader Joe's on this side of Washington, so I shop at 3 different places. I buy most of the big ticket items at Costco like TP, laundry detergent, dishwasher detergent, etc. I also started buying some organic meat there. I shop at Walmart for some boxed goods such as whole wheat pasta, cereal, etc as well as cage-free vegetarian fed eggs, milk, etc. Every time I go to Walmart (every 2 weeks), I notice that they are carrying more and more 'natural' and 'organic' foods. I bought organic agave nectar there last time and was surprised to see it there. I think I also bought my organic almond butter there (which I love!). I buy my produce at different places, but usually Albertson's or Fred Meyer. Fred Meyer has a nicer selection and they have a nice organic/natural section that I try and shop in mostly. I can't afford to buy 100% organic/natural on my budget, but I buy as much as I can! Sometimes buying organic is the same price as the regular produce which is great!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

My Whole Foods used to be a local store called Harry's Farmer's Market, and they still put a lot of things on sale each week. I don't usually buy many condiments or grains, mostly meats, veggies, and fruit. I've shopped elsewhere and I really can't find good quality and good local stuff in other stores, so I stick with them. Today Whole Foods had frozen organic blueberries on sale, so I stocked up. 

I hardly ever buy at Trader Joes, except for wine. The Trader Joe's near me doesn't have good produce or meat, but they have a TON of carbs and sugary stuff really cheap. I do buy Almond Butter there occasionally.


----------

